# No more hand shaking!



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That is way cool!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Saw this in the Swap and Sell
last week and ordered one right away:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

mcdougall said:


> Saw this in the Swap and Sell
> last week and ordered one right away:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Woot!!! Noticed it cleared customs today. You should get it soon.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Clever!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

3DEprints said:


> Woot!!! Noticed it cleared customs today. You should get it soon.


Excellent...I'll put it to use right away Working on the "Window Scene from Salems' Lot" Model right now and have lots of paint to shake up :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd love to get one of these, but I'm not going to go out and buy a sabre saw just to use it for this!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm a carpenter by trade and I've got every power saw you can imagine... and you can pick up a jig saw for a song these days...
Mcdee


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

Owen E Oulton said:


> I'd love to get one of these, but I'm not going to go out and buy a sabre saw just to use it for this!


I also offer a version that will fit on a sawzall/reciprocating saw.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> I'm a carpenter by trade and I've got every power saw you can imagine... and you can pick up a jig saw for a song these days...
> Mcdee


I can't sing.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

When I saw the thread title, I thought maybe the OP had a germ phobia.


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

scotpens said:


> When I saw the thread title, I thought maybe the OP had a germ phobia.


Hahaha! More like a sore arm phobia. :freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> I can't sing.


Maybe you can hook it up to a sewing machine....but that still doesn't make you a Singer.....(sorry)
Mcdee:tongue:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Excellent...I'll put it to use right away Working on the "Window Scene from Salems' Lot" Model right now and have lots of paint to shake up :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Not to jump off topic, but the Window Scene you speak of - Is that the Glick kid hubbering outside Mark's Bedroom window? If so that's got to be a hell of a model


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

very clever, and you can find a jigsaw at yard sales and auctions for a few bucks.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> Not to jump off topic, but the Window Scene you speak of - Is that the Glick kid hubbering outside Mark's Bedroom window? If so that's got to be a hell of a model


Yep that's the one... PM sent
Mcdee


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

3DEprints said:


> I also offer a version that will fit on a sawzall/reciprocating saw.


Which are even more expensive. I live on a tight disability pension, and I don't have any other use for a power tool.

Besides, the nursing home I live in probably would not like it - a danger to some of our older residents with varying forms of dementia, they'd say.


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Which are even more expensive. I live on a tight disability pension, and I don't have any other use for a power tool.
> 
> Besides, the nursing home I live in probably would not like it - a danger to some of our older residents with varying forms of dementia, they'd say.


Ahh they are worried you will chase after some of your lady friends with it. :tongue: Yea the point of the two different options is so if you already have one or the other.


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

I just use a small/model size quick grip clamp. This way I can shake all different size and shapes.


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

airman34 said:


> I just use a small/model size quick grip clamp. This way I can shake all different size and shapes.


Yes some do use these clamps but when running at high speed sometimes the bottle will fling out and bust. These are designed to hold the bottles in place a lot better and do away with the risk of mashing plastic bottles or busting glass ones.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I thought the thread title was about a medication for steadying my old hands.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> I thought the thread title was about a medication for steadying my old hands.


John, the only cure for that I know of is being young again....

Getting old sucks!

Carl-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I thought the thread title was about a medication for steadying my old hands.


I was honestly expecting a germophobic rant. I didn't even know that modelers are now too lazy to shake their own paints. :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Last night I was vigorously shaking a paint bottle, lost my grip, the bottle knocked an open bottle of thinner all over the desk, and flew off into a corner.

Maybe I _will _look into this thing.

:freak:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

We've got an old one of these lying around. But compared to the OP's, it looks a bit wussy.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

SteveR said:


> We've got an old one of these lying around. But compared to the OP's, it looks a bit wussy.


I've got one of those old paint shakers too. It works okay except for older, thicker paint where you still need to stir up the thick stuff at the bottom of the bottle with a stick.


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

SteveR said:


> We've got an old one of these lying around. But compared to the OP's, it looks a bit wussy.


Yea those old robarts will soon be a thing of the past. They don't work that well anyway. :dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well mine arrived in the Mail today and I couldn't be any more thrilled:thumbsup:
I'll put it to good use this weekend!
Mcdee


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

3DEprints said:


> Yea those old robarts will soon be a thing of the past. They don't work that well anyway. :dude:


But you're not biased...


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

Owen E Oulton said:


> But you're not biased...


OK maybe a bit. LOL


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

mcdougall said:


> Well mine arrived in the Mail today and I couldn't be any more thrilled:thumbsup:
> I'll put it to good use this weekend!
> Mcdee


Great to hear! I think you will enjoy it. Keep us posted.


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

John P said:


> Last night I was vigorously shaking a paint bottle, lost my grip, the bottle knocked an open bottle of thinner all over the desk, and flew off into a corner.
> 
> Maybe I _will _look into this thing.
> 
> :freak:


Wow you must have been giving it hell. Haha. Save your elbow and your thinner. If you are not happy for any reason just return it for a full refund! They can be found in my eBay store http://stores.ebay.com/3deprints


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

Couple words of warning....do not show this to you're wife, girlfriend etc. or its gonna go something like this.

Her- Hey that is cool, I bet my nail polish will fit that. 
You- Ummm no it wont. 
Her- Yeah it will I'll be right back.
Her- See I told you it would fit, now you can shake my nail polish in the morning.
You- "sigh" ok.

Guess how I know this.................... :freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

3DEprints said:


> Great to hear! I think you will enjoy it. Keep us posted.


Well I put it to the test and it works Great! :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

gman223 said:


> Couple words of warning....do not show this to you're wife, girlfriend etc. or its gonna go something like this.
> 
> Her- Hey that is cool, I bet my nail polish will fit that.
> You- Ummm no it wont.
> ...


Haha. I too have already had this conversation!


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

mcdougall said:


> Well I put it to the test and it works Great! :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Woot!!! Thank you for the update.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

A great idea.

Much more vigorous than the other method.

I used to take paint bottles and tape them to a 1/2 inch drill bit on my drill motor.

That also worked really well.

But this is better.


----------

